# Is it Just me or is this really bad?



## Runs With Fire (Dec 29, 2014)

I found this because Youtube said I would like it.  It is supposed to be Pyung Ahn Cho Dan. My first thought is he titled it wrong, maybe he meant Tea Kwon Do.  Am I mad in thinking that virtually all of his techniques appear sloppy or misplaced and footwork seems rough?  
Is it I that train in the minority (not saying that I am better than average), or it this sort of performance common? 
Not having seen much of what is out there, I I am not entirely sure what to think.  I know to each school owner his own, but this appears to me at least, to be far out there.


----------



## evelbug (Dec 29, 2014)

The moves are very sloppy, but what do you expect from someone making a training video in a garage wearing a button up shirt over a t shirt?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2014)

I have issues with the specific details of the way he does some techniques (hand orientation in the chamber for the knifehand blocks, for example) but that can certainly vary from system to system.
However, I turned it off right after the 1:00 mark when he said he couldn't think of applications for a knifehand block.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 29, 2014)

it has been a long time since I studied TKD but are not the stances at the end supposed to have the same weight distraction  and not change height? 
I must say that he trys to gin a good explanation of what is happening and how he dose it.
As to if it is sloppy or not I'll let others judge


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> it has been a long time since I studied TKD but are not the stances at the end supposed to have the same weight distraction  and not change height?
> I must say that he trys to gin a good explanation of what is happening and how he dose it.
> As to if it is sloppy or not I'll let others judge



Well, it's Tang Soo Do, which while related (specifically, it's what GM HWANG, Kee taught at the Moo Duk Kwan before the unification movement, and again after he left) is not TKD.
I'd say it's pretty sloppy. His stances are wrong, according to everything I've been taught (and we are also a Moo Duk Kwan school, though TKD). Balance and weight distribution are off, his feet are not parallel in the horse stances, his high blocks are too high, his low blocks swing WAY too far out to the side, his feet are angled wrong in the back stances and his balance is off, his chamber for the knife hand middle block is too high, he says "don't jump" before the drop, but he jumps (because he's too flat-footed...), he refers to the stance after the drop as a "back stance", but it's not; it's a "right stance" or "L" stance...
I don't know the fellow or his training, and maybe this is all exactly perfectly 10 or 10 the way he was taught. But to my eye, it's sloppy and only a low-level demo.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 29, 2014)

ok , like I said it has been a while and I studied Moo Duk Kawn and then what was called American TKD ( don't ask it is what it was called because the instructor refused to send $ back to Korea for ranking)
Anyway you just described what I saw but did not know how much things have changed


----------



## Buka (Dec 29, 2014)

You guys missed the best part. Right around the 6:10 mark he says, "My *students *are confused to no end when I first show it to them...."

His students.....JFC, somebody call the Karate police or something.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2014)

Buka said:


> You guys missed the best part. Right around the 6:10 mark he says, "My *students *are confused to no end when I first show it to them...."
> 
> His students.....JFC, somebody call the Karate police or something.



I didn't get that far. It was making my brain hurt.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 29, 2014)

evelbug said:


> The moves are very sloppy, but what do you expect from someone making a training video in a garage wearing a button up shirt over a t shirt?


Actually, I expect alot. That's what he is going to be wearing when/if he encounters trouble on the street.
Unless, TKD guys always wear their doboks w/ black collars everywhere they go. In which case I still expect alot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 30, 2014)

Runs With Fire said:


> I found this because Youtube said I would like it.  It is supposed to be Pyung Ahn Cho Dan. My first thought is he titled it wrong, maybe he meant Tea Kwon Do.  Am I mad in thinking that virtually all of his techniques appear sloppy or misplaced and footwork seems rough?
> Is it I that train in the minority (not saying that I am better than average), or it this sort of performance common?
> Not having seen much of what is out there, I I am not entirely sure what to think.  I know to each school owner his own, but this appears to me at least, to be far out there.


This seems like a very talented guy with a very bad but well meaning instructor.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 30, 2014)

evelbug said:


> The moves are very sloppy, but what do you expect from someone making a training video in a garage wearing a button up shirt over a t shirt?


I don't think a pair of jammies would improve that.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 30, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Actually, I expect alot. That's what he is going to be wearing when/if he encounters trouble on the street.
> Unless, TKD guys always wear their doboks w/ black collars everywhere they go. In which case I still expect alot.



I have to say I agree with this. What he's wearing really has no impact on what he's showing. I may wear a dobak at the dojang, but at home or at work or walking down the street? 
Of course not. 
Besides, it would be too hard to find shoes to match...


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Dec 30, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> This seems like a very talented guy with a very bad but well meaning instructor.


The way he can articulate an explanation shows that he probably has experience as an instructor.  It looks like he put a fair bit of effort into training, but he seems limited by his own lack of instruction. I have heard it said that there are few bad students and more than a few bad instructors. as far as no uniform, I don"t train in my uniform unless I am in class or I want people to recognize the school I train under.   The good thing is this guy seems legitimate in his quest through the martial arts. As long as you remain teachable and pliable, you can always better yourself.


----------



## EklectikButterfly (Jan 16, 2015)

I have not seen this video but am surprised I didn't as I always look up videos of each form I'm working on. Videos like these drive me nuts. They are so sloppy and careless! I am just at high blue and know I have a long way to go... my techniques are by no means perfect.... BUT! The's videos just seem so silly, why do they even do it? I go to an incredible school with fantastic teachers. Videos like these make me thankful for having such great teachers because my daughter and I could have been taught like teachers from the video posted


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 16, 2015)

AS someone whos done this form for years now, it definitely looks slopping. While there are somethings that most likely look different becuase of a difference in teaching, others are just sloppy, i.e. his arm going waaayyyy to far to the side with his blocks to the down. His weight distribution on his Cat stance is off as well, and his Horse stance was far from in line.

I was also really turned off by his not knowing of any real applications for a knife hand block....Maybe I've just weird but that was the move I developed my first creative One-Step from. It's got some pretty blatant uses. If he cant teach something that obvious, I'm fairly concerned for his students.


----------

